# Cutting boards from Black Walnut logs?



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Last fall my dad sold 20 of our Black Walnut trees. It peaved me off because they dozered paths from one tree to another. They left behind branches as big around as a chop saw blade and any part of the trunk top that wasn't 8 feet long. I asked my dad to cut them into boards and he said "you can't do that because bla-bla-bla" I think he's just lazy and doesn't want to. So I said why can't you just screw a board to the side of the log and side it down the table saw fence? And he said "bla-bla-bla"

Any ideas on doing this so that I can address my dad and he can't say no?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You shouldn't use a table saw because a 10" saw can only cut 3 1/2 -4in. If you had a bandsaw, you would be able to cut the logs up.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

A chain saw mill would probably do the trick. Its clumsy and hard work (partly because I tend to pick logs of the maximum capacity for mine and like really hard wood like mesquite and oak) but it will help you cut logs into boards.

Edit, I should say that I got mine from Northern for $140. Err...chainsaw not included.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Horatio said:


> A chain saw mill would probably do the trick. Its clumsy and hard work (partly because I tend to pick logs of the maximum capacity for mine and like really hard wood like mesquite and oak) but it will help you cut logs into boards.
> 
> Edit, I should say that I got mine from Northern for $140. Err...chainsaw not included.


Does your friend Northern have any that he'd like to sell for about $20.00...?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just like horatio said. 
It's clumsy and hard work. I have the timber jig, and its rough on me and my saw. 
I don't think I'll be slabbing any more logs with it. 
It's just not worth it to me anymore.









I meant to send this one. Lol


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*BigJoe is right*



BigJoe16 said:


> You shouldn't use a table saw because a 10" saw can only cut 3 1/2 -4in. If you had a bandsaw, you would be able to cut the logs up.


If you had a bandsaw, and you really should get one if you don't, you can do a whole lot of great things with it. Look for and old cast iron model, 18" or larger. Restore it and it will last another 100 years. Here's what you can do with one:
ReSaw Sled

Here's my dream setup by Bugman;
Cheap Sawmill

Another idea is to truck the "logs" to a mill, not a professional mill, but a hobby miller who would work with you for less money. Woodmizer portable sawmill company has a list of their recent sales who may work with you. Cooks sawmill also. 

You are correct in thinking that attaching a straight board on one side would make a straight cut on the opposite side when run against the fence. It's just that a table saw won't cut deep enough to go all the way through an 8" log. 


Also a bandsaw is much more forgiving when ripping an uneven surface. A table saw will bind if the wood isn't perfectly flat and kick it back at you...  :thumbdown:

You Tube is your friend:


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> If you had a bandsaw, and you really should get one if you don't, you can do a whole lot of great things with it. Look for and old cast iron model, 18" or larger. Restore it and it will last another 100 years. Here's what you can do with one:
> ReSaw Sled
> 
> Here's my dream setup by Bugman;
> ...


Thank you!
You've been a lot of help and very kind. Because we can't get cable or any high speed internet I have a broadband card that doesn't like loading videos. So if I want to watch videos I have to drive around until I get a signal off of someones WiFi










​


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 one the band saw idea. If you know someone who has one it would be great to not let those pieces go to waste

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh wow, I hadn't seen Bugman's set up before. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

It's entirely possible to cut these with the right kind of handsaw and supports for the log. Folks were making planks long before the era of industrialization. If you are serious do some reasearch on the techniques and see what you can adapt for your own.


----------

